# Just snow plow insurance???



## snowman5313 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well after a very crappy summer I didn't put too much effort into snow plowing to begin with. But thanks to my contractors I have plenty of work. I have the men, equipment, and the work. Now I just need the insurance. Time and time again they are saying I have too much snow work and not enough summer income. Does anyone know any companies that just insure snow plowing ???


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

none I know of


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

I am a snow only company pm me I have a workmans comp and full 1 million liablity.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

snowman5313;1107720 said:


> Well after a very crappy summer I didn't put too much effort into snow plowing to begin with. But thanks to my contractors I have plenty of work. I have the men, equipment, and the work. Now I just need the insurance. Time and time again they are saying I have too much snow work and not enough summer income. Does anyone know any companies that just insure snow plowing ???


Try Erie Insurance, they do snow only for me and it looks like they serve wisconsin. just go to their website and search for a nearby agent.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

fremont insurance i have. i hear grainger insurance might be this year


----------

